# Primrose the Pig



## Slovensky (Sep 6, 2005)

Evening all

This is a quick photo I took of my son, Jack, with Primrose the Pig for a show and tell thing at school.

We've known this 'little' piggy since she was a few weeks old - she lives out in the field at the back of our house (you can just see the roof of our house in the background) and the kids go and play with her whilst we walk the dogs in the fields......this is the stuff that fond childhood memories are made of :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice to meet you two, Jack and Primrose! 
So Primrose is not YOUR pig, but just THE pig to be with, to play with, to pet, to hug (as we can see)... and Primrose looks quite happy with all this . Very nice. She must have been ever so cute when she was only a piglet. Thanks for showing us. It is such an endearing photo!


----------



## Slovensky (Sep 6, 2005)

LaFoto

She is a lovely piggy and, yes, VERY cute when she was small.  She belongs to the farmer who lives a couple of fields away from us; he is more than happy for the kids to go and play with her, she especially likes to be 'scratched' with the sole of your wellie boot - she lays down and grunts gently in what can only be described as "orgasmic pleasure"  :lmao: 

And note that even though we were just trolling through the fields Jack still had to have sunglasses on - you have to be cool no matter WHAT!!


----------



## almo (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice picture of me. I don't recall getting a hug from that kid though.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh *Almo*  :roll:


----------



## almo (Sep 8, 2005)

:hug:::lmao: :hugs:


----------

